# need internship



## mandy89 (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi. I've gone through an online coding course and did very well.  I'm currently working on passing my CPC exam. I'm looking to gain some work experience within the field.Does anyone know how to go about getting an internship in and around the Houston Texas area? Thanks for the help. I'd appreciate any feedback.

Amanda Benbrook


----------



## arabel (Mar 5, 2014)

Do you have any experience?


----------



## mandy89 (Feb 24, 2015)

not currently


----------



## lawsosm (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm in the same boat, but am located in Birmingham, AL... Good luck!


----------

